
A trend toward softness, by Bill Gates (1984) - colinprince
https://www.atarimagazines.com/creative/v10n11/121_A_trend_toward_softness.php
======
jdoe42
What a horribly biased article, typical of Microsoft at that time. Two
examples:

"Because the Intel 8080 was the first chip, everyone wrote software for it.
When the Motorola 6800 came out years later". Yeah, 1974 vs. ... 1974.

"The operating system is now evolving to include graphics, as in the Microsoft
Windows system" \- which didn't appear on the market until about a year after
the publication of that article.

------
tabtab
A company called "Micro _soft_ " is selling the idea that software trumps
hardware. Paint me surprised. In general, he proved mostly right, but the OS
can limit "softness" in a way similar to what hardware did, and this includes
Windows.

